

Dominos: A New Web Crawler's Design - signa11
http://iwaw.europarchive.org/04/
a paper presented during web-archiving workshop by Younès Hafri and Chabane Djeraba. seems pretty neat...
======
signa11
paper presented by Younès Hafri and Chabane Djeraba in the web-archiving
workshop. seems pretty neat...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Except you've linked to the conference, not the paper.

Here's the paper:

<http://iwaw.europarchive.org/04/Hafri.pdf>

